# I’m proud of my 9 year old great nephew



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is from my great nephew Max????????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is really cool!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's very cool!! Did Max make that just for Uncle Tag? :thumbsup:


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

There’s something innately cheerful about that. I really like it!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> There's something innately cheerful about that. I really like it!


I agree! Just seems like a happy drawing!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Max is at the age where it’s better to receive


----------

